# Ultimate Shine Meet Feeback Thread



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Paul and Everyone.

Just want to say thanks to everyone who came along today. A bit hectic at times and the inevitable rain didnt detract from a good day! :lol:

Good to put faces to names, and sorry to Mrs Paul for the constant questions about products in the store room! 

Thanks for all the mini demos etc. A good day had by my dad and I!


----------



## mrdoubletake (Mar 8, 2010)

I would just like to say how much I enjoyed today. 

Thanks for all the effort and hard work put in by every one involved. :thumb:

Met some good guys and learnt a lot. :buffer:

Spent way too much though. :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a bad day apart from the Autosmart guy trying to start a schoolboy argument(sense of humour by pass i think... Wideo!!), prices were to expensive and someone stealing the AS reps phone(very poor show but we have a rough idea who it was) shame .


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Not a bad day apart from the Autosmart guy trying to start a schoolboy argument(sense of humour by pass i think... Wideo!!), prices were to expensive and someone stealing the AS reps phone(very poor show but we have a rough idea who it was) shame .


Sounds like a class affair :tumbleweed:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> Sounds like a class affair :tumbleweed:


haha :lol:, na overall it was a really good meet nice to catch up with ChuckH and Neil, Steve and other...oh and Spoony for those Redbull Shots!! OMG LETHAL!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

hows your new phone grizzle? :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

David said:


> hows your new phone grizzle? :lol:


Good man :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Good man :lol:


tried those air freshners - Nilco

bloody hell, they are strong :doublesho


----------



## edi999 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to Paul and everyone involved with the organisation. Great effort


----------



## Zaff (Nov 19, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Not a bad day apart from the Autosmart guy trying to start a schoolboy argument(sense of humour by pass i think... Wideo!!), prices were to expensive and someone stealing the AS reps phone(very poor show but we have a rough idea who it was) shame .


What a shame about the phone theft. Any pictures taken


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

David said:


> tried those air freshners - Nilco
> 
> bloody hell, they are strong :doublesho





Grizzle said:


> Not a bad day apart from the Autosmart guy trying to start a schoolboy argument(sense of humour by pass i think... Wideo!!), prices were to expensive and someone stealing the AS reps phone(very poor show but we have a rough idea who it was) shame .


At least the phone was returned...Eventually. Yes, it was a good meet. Lots there and lots going on. AS rep had a sense of humour by-pass for sure. Prices were kind of expensive, I have to agree.
Very good to meet up everyone again and meeet new folks too.

David: Is that the Nilco pressure can spray or the trigger air freshener?
Both are very good.

I will post a few pics up later.

Steve


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah thanks ultimate shine and all who made today happen :thumb: was a great day hope we can have other one soon when i run out of products :lol:


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Got to agree, a very nice day, some great demo's with variety of machines. Well done to BobbyT who got thrown in to chat about his products, claimed he didn't know what to say.......then finally ran out of words about 45 minutes later!!:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

A few photos from today!












































































































Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Aye that was a decent meet, managed to part with some hard earned moola. Not sure about the phone goings on that was bizarre was it not.

Prices were a bit much especially on the pre-diluted megs stuff but hey ho thats the decision that was taken.

Overall thanks to Paul for the space and the demos.

Edit: Also some convoy up with Steve Schumacher leading the way


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Also some convoy up with Steve Schumacher leading the way


Haha, I thought I was taking it easy too! It must have been the Coffee and Red Bull!......Oh and the McDonalds breccy!

Grizzle was feeling a bit hyper after his RB!!

Steve


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to Neil for organising and Paul for the use of his unit. Thought it was a pretty good meet. Pleased Grant (AutoSmart) got his phone returned, that was a pretty strange scenario eh. How did he get his phone back?
Anyway, need to start saving again for the next meet .

Graeme


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

graemeforsyth said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Neil for organising and Paul for the use of his unit. Thought it was a pretty good meet. Pleased Grant (AutoSmart) got his phone returned, that was a pretty strange scenario eh. How did he get his phone back?
> Anyway, need to start saving again for the next meet .
> 
> Graeme


Someone found the phone in the toilet, though how it got there and who put it there is a mystery to me. Name and shame!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent day, on the way home figured out a part of the day was missed (hope the guy still aint wanting has his paint shop lol)

Thanks to Neill for arranging it, Paul for being an excellent host and all who turned up 

Oh sean, in future in Fife, watch out for the speed Camera lol


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great meet, really enjoyed it. It was good to hear everyones views on different products etc. I learnt a few things today so I am happy. 
Steve did you not get any of my Audi


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like great day. Wish I could have made it but waiting for this baby to appear any day now. 

Hopefully get another on organised later in the year.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Next time there's a meet I'm not taking any money lol! I have more products than I actually need - think I may sort through and get rid of some that I don't need. I have at least 6 products for every stage plus the extras! 

Why do we carry on buying so much lol.


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Being new to the car detailing scene it was good to here some different opinions on different products and also learn a few things.

Really enjoyed the day


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That autosmart foam that was demonstrated was absolute ace, can't wait till its available I'll be snowfoaming the house!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bobbyw55 said:


> Great meet, really enjoyed it. It was good to hear everyones views on different products etc. I learnt a few things today so I am happy.
> Steve did you not get any of my Audi


what audi was yours mate??


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

just want to say a big thanks to you all coming along today :thumb:
As it was the first meet of the year and to be honest my first meet ,and being a part of organising i think it went really well. Not easy keeping 50+ raging car fanatics going for a full day but to be honest alot of lessons learnt so hopefully the next one can be amazing. A big thanks to Paul for the use of his unit and the prep work he put in to making it the day that it was this guy did work really hard to make it the best meet the guys could ever have :thumb: and Grant from Autosmart with all the goodies and product info he gave everyone on the day. Looking forward to the next one but the wife has just informed me i have to leave my wallet at home :lol::lol:
As i said guys lets hope this meet is one of many and to enertain so many guys and girls is some going so leasons have been learned.
I just want to say a big big thank you now i know he is not on here much but Duncan Pauls little prodigy worked all day helping and cleaning cars through rain or shine and the effort he put in today was superb so a personel thank you to him from me for today topper of a guy :thumb:
Till the next meet look forward to catching up with you all soon :wave:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> what audi was yours mate??


Bobbys was the black s3 at the gates :thumb:


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I too would like to thank all who organised it. Being a complete newbie I picked up some great information and a big thank you to Robert (I think) from Prism for teaching me loads!!!

Sorry If i never came round and spoke to a lot of people I was a little shy


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to all involved and agreed it was a good day out. Pity the weather was starting to ruin things a bit but it was good to catch up with the usual suspects (Grizzle, Stevie Schumacher etc)
The Autosmart Snow Foam was pretty good as well as the new Foam Lance. Think we could start shaving with it ha haha.
Glad to see that the phone was returned though but very strange goings on there.
Alex


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It is a shame that someone would steal Grants phone  but at least he got it back.....


----------



## cannyscott (Mar 4, 2010)

Shame i couldnt make this meet today i was really looking forward to it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Autosmart Snow Foam was pretty good as well as the new Foam Lance. Think we could start shaving with it ha haha.


whats this then:thumb:


----------



## mrdoubletake (Mar 8, 2010)

Would like to thank BobbyT for taking the time to look at my bonnet and a good talk.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks to paul neil and grant for a brilliant day hope to see you all again soon


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

well i would like too add i thought it was a great day, learned loads and got a shot of machine polishing:buffer:. just like too thank paul and every else who organised the meet. Oh a was only doin 75 bobby they police vans should have big flashings lights and signs on them so you can see them lol


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Cant say much more than what has already been said, Thanks to Paul, Duncan & Grant for use of the unit & supplying the products :thumb:

Some good advice from Prism Detailing:thumb:
Grizzle for the Microfibres:thumb:

Good to catch up with a few old faces and meet some new ones:wave:


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I would also like to thank everyone who had a go at polishing my workhorse bonnet, I will have to go round the rest of it now unless anyone wants more practise lol.

Thanx again to everyone involved, until next time.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for today. First time i've been to a meet like this.

Got a lot of advice and many views about various products, techniques etc.

also thanks to Grant (Autosmart) for answering all my qestions, the demos and helping me to empty my wallet lol.

Oh and cant forget the Boys from the north in our little convoy.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Next time there's a meet I'm not taking any money lol! I have more products than I actually need - think I may sort through and get rid of some that I don't need. I have at least 6 products for every stage plus the extras!
> 
> Why do we carry on buying so much lol.


you can just send the extra my way spoony lol

gutted i missed today, maybe next time though, sounds like today was a right laugh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanna say cheers to Grant for letting me use the new 'white out' snow foam and the £200 lance. Also the free litre of 'white out' is a bonus!

Im the boy with the Corsa


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

bigval3 said:


> I wanna say cheers to Grant for letting me use the new 'white out' snow foam and the £200 lance. Also the free litre of 'white out' is a bonus!
> 
> Im the boy with the Corsa


oh you did not get some free white out?! :devil:

Lance price was a bit of a shock! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Aye free litre of white-out, polish and spray air-freshner and also a shot of some spray rinse aid on the car!

Suppose it's the perks of being mates with an Autosmart Rep


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I managed to grab about 800ml of white out off grant with my last purchase. However I did also buy 5L of actimousse... think I'm going to foam my entire street.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

wtf? £200 lance. i doubt that some how lol.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ive got a 5ltr of whiteout in my van. seems very good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Spoony - I bought 5L of ActiMousse, i just got 5L of valetpro Ph neutral snowfoam on wed and also got about 400ml left from my last bottle... Think the conservatory will get a treat!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> wtf? £200 lance. i doubt that some how lol.


Aye Ross it were, attached directly to the PW and fed from the detergent tank of the PW.. strange contraption.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Aye Ross it were, attached directly to the PW and fed from the detergent tank of the PW.. strange contraption.


It was good in the fact it produced good foam, but bad in the fact that the PW needs rinsed out before you can rinse the car... Also the price tag is abit excessive!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

bigval3 said:


> It was good in the fact it produced good foam, but bad in the fact that the PW needs rinsed out before you can rinse the car... Also the price tag is abit excessive!


I was missing the point I think, it didn't actually produce as good foam as the normal type lance I thought. I'll stick with what I got see if I can motivate myself to start using it again, it is incredible fun but its a lot of effort lol.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

bigval3 said:


> It was good in the fact it produced good foam, but bad in the fact that the PW needs rinsed out before you can rinse the car... Also the price tag is abit excessive!


sounds like what they use with trucks where my uncle keeps is wagons


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

£200 is a bit steep but its an option, you don't have to buy it.
Gave good even coverage though with the 'White Out' 
Alex


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I was missing the point I think, it didn't actually produce as good foam as the normal type lance I thought. I'll stick with what I got see if I can motivate myself to start using it again, it is incredible fun but its a lot of effort lol.


Im gonna give white-out a try with my HD Lance from CYC and see what the difference is, can't seing it being huge.

Oh! Who had the Red RS4 today?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

bigval3 said:


> Im gonna give white-out a try with my HD Lance from CYC and see what the difference is, can't seing it being huge.
> 
> Oh! Who had the Red RS4 today?


The red RS4 belongs to Neil.

Yep will use actimousse and whiteout soon, tbh 5L of foam will last me a decade and I'll probs get bored and sell it off before then lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I heard a wee rumour he's just spent 3k on brakes?

I've got 3 cars in the house to do on a weekly basis, but having seen White-Out, i doubt i'll be back to CYC for foam!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm, not convinvinced on the foam myself.

The biggest factor being: it was being used with a 13l industrial hot-water pressure washer. Quite different from my Kranzle K10 and even more different from most domestic PW's.

I think that PW would make most SF's look pretty good. (even coverage, cleaning ability etc.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I just used cold water on mines, and tbf, lucky if that thing was pushing out any more than 4bar of pressure


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

amiller said:


> Hmmm, not convinvinced on the foam myself.
> 
> The biggest factor being: it was being used with a 13l industrial hot-water pressure washer. Quite different from my Kranzle K10 and even more different from most domestic PW's.
> 
> I think that PW would make most SF's look pretty good. (even coverage, cleaning ability etc.)


a K10 :argie: would love one.

I'm almost switching from foam to a garder pressure sprayer with a citrus degreaser as a prewash, coating it with the degreaser then powerwashing off, sometimes seems to do the trick. Foam look sfun but I'm always concious about it running into drains and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

My council love me after a wash, the road is gleeming haha!

I need to pick up a few of these garden pressure sprayers, seem good for last touch etc...


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> Hmmm, not convinvinced on the foam myself.
> 
> The biggest factor being: it was being used with a 13l industrial hot-water pressure washer. Quite different from my Kranzle K10 and even more different from most domestic PW's.
> 
> I think that PW would make most SF's look pretty good. (even coverage, cleaning ability etc.)


Yeh but you could still achieve a similar thickness and coverage with a domestic PW... it just might require a stronger mix.

Thanks for the buckets btw :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

was a very good meet today guys!

thanks for leaving me to work out my own way home though! :lol:

thanks to prism Detailling (didnt catch your name, Robbie is it?) for showing me how to properly apply wax aswell! and grant the AS Rep, keep an eye out for clay coming from him soon, it's absoloutely amazing! aswell as the lube.

also mega thanks to paul and neil, and chuck for organizing too.

christ, i feel like an oscar winner :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

bigval3 said:


> I heard a wee rumour he's just spent 3k on brakes?
> 
> I've got 3 cars in the house to do on a weekly basis, but having seen White-Out, i doubt i'll be back to CYC for foam!


Its my RS4 bud and the brakes were £2500 and it was the guy i bought it off that put them on just before i got it. :thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah thanks all, had a good day although got colder than I thought it would and got dragged home by the wife. Didn't buy half the stuff I intended though. I'll need to go back up


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisc said:


> sounds like what they use with trucks where my uncle keeps is wagons


would just like to say thanks to neil for asking me to come along to the meet, i really enjoyed meeting all you guys & thanks to the guys who were genuinely concerned that someone would steal a phone, you definately come across people in all walks of life... It was really nice to see in my eyes 2 of the nicest black vans out in the detailing scene parked up outside THE ULTIMATE SHINE....: As i said to a few off the people who took time to speak to me the WHITE OUT FOAM is specifically only for the scottish market, not as i just read, down south for washing trucks!!!!!!!!! I really appreciated a good few of you taking time to try the new products, i have already passed your feedback on to research & development...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grant G101 said:


> would just like to say thanks to neil for asking me to come along to the meet, i really enjoyed meeting all you guys & thanks to the guys who were genuinely concerned that someone would steal a phone, you definately come across people in all walks of life... It was really nice to see in my eyes 2 of the nicest black vans out in the detailing scene parked up outside THE ULTIMATE SHINE....: As i said to a few off the people who took time to speak to me the WHITE OUT FOAM is specifically only for the scottish market, not as i just read, down south for washing trucks!!!!!!!!! I really appreciated a good few of you taking time to try the new products, i have already passed your feedback on to research & development...


Was good to meet you Grant, really helpful on the day which is great and you knew your stuff which is even better. Genuinely looking to help people out and the advice was great. I didn't realise there was air freshners and sweets in the bags till I got home! Fantastic addition there, should need to try one - what fragrance are the ones which are all blue writing?


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> It is a shame that someone would steal Grants phone  but at least he got it back.....


Hi Bobby, just thought i would say thanks for the chat we had. will you please keep in contact with me & please keep me updated with the trig head. there are now 2 professional detailers i would recommend to people, yourself & paul....... the 2 of you know how to conduct yourself, you are professional & definately know your field of expertise.. true credit to your businesses... wish you all the best with your business :thumb:


----------



## Grant G101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Was good to meet you Grant, really helpful on the day which is great and you knew your stuff which is even better. Genuinely looking to help people out and the advice was great. I didn't realise there was air freshners and sweets in the bags till I got home! Fantastic addition there, should need to try one - what fragrance are the ones which are all blue writing?


i will hold my hands up & admit i never ever asked what the fragrance is before... but i will try to find out for you, if & when i do i will let you know.. 3 of my customers have said on different occasions that they smell like izzy miyaki aftershave !!!!!! Thanks for taking time to say that i was genuinely looking to help people and offer advice.. it is definately appreciated, makes my day worth while.. thanks again:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was Alan Mcc There and did I speak to him lol?

I forgot to get most folks names and just ended up chatting away, who was the boy that came in the dirty leon?


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

im not sure if i was talking to you spoony lol?


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

was it not the dirty ibiza? if so it was a friend of mine chris


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Was Alan Mcc There and did I speak to him lol?


I was there and I don't think so - looked out for you but didn't know who you were. Seen your golf getting foamed though.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

rossco_pico said:


> was it not the dirty ibiza? if so it was a friend of mine chris


Yeah Ibiza sorry, my bad! Yeah Ross was speaking to you a bit. Was wearing a Superdry Hoody, having some banter about mechanics and the like.



alan_mcc said:


> I was there and I don't think so - looked out for you but didn't know who you were. Seen your golf getting foamed though.


Aye as looking for you but also kept getting side tracked and no-one I spoke to knew who you were lol! Next time! I was standing about my golf when it was getting foamed by Duncan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I was there and I don't think so - looked out for you but didn't know who you were. Seen your golf getting foamed though.


I had microfibres for you!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I had microfibres for you!!!


I know - I had not a clue who you were, I asked a few randomers if anyone knew a Graham but they 'Which one theres heaps'. Did you get them sold? If not I'll easily have them posted - I'll give you £20.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I know - I had not a clue who you were, I asked a few randomers if anyone knew a Graham but they '*Which one *theres heaps'. Did you get them sold? If not I'll easily have them posted - I'll give you £20.


Grizzle was the one flying about the unit!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

There was hundreds of people flying about the unit! Spoony I was stood next to your golf while it was getting foamed too haha.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> There was hundreds of people flying about the unit! Spoony I was stood next to your golf while it was getting foamed too haha.


Lol so I did just about meet you lol.
Duncan tat was helping out and doing th foaming was a great lad!

I meant literally flying, he overdosed on those red bull shots I handed out ha!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Name badges next time lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Aye for sure lol. I don't think I actually anticipated it being so busy tbh!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i was the nutter in the Shorts lmao, Overdosed on redbull shots Spoony was randomly pushing into my pocket....GIT!! lol.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> i was the nutter in the Shorts lmao, Overdosed on redbull shots Spoony was randomly pushing into my pocket....GIT!! lol.


THAT was you - you're a tall boy you are :doublesho


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I was in a green superdry jumper/hoody ... outside mostly


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> THAT was you - you're a tall boy you are :doublesho


Easy tiger


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think someone likes you graham....  lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

For anyone who bought the Meguiars #205..

Was the dispenser bottle meant to be full or not?


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

lol so i was spoony apologies.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I know - I had not a clue who you were, I asked a few randomers if anyone knew a Graham but they 'Which one theres heaps'. Did you get them sold? If not I'll easily have them posted - I'll give you £20.


You cant miss Grizzle He was the one built like a brick outhouse !! 3 or 4 or of Us of much slighter build were able to hide and take shelter behind Him when it rained !.............................................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> For anyone who bought the Meguiars #205..
> 
> Was the dispenser bottle meant to be full or not?


No Mate You actualy got more in them than You were suposed to I know cos I filled them ...............................................................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Wish I could have made it along to this but was working unfortunately.

Hopefully make it along to the next one. Looks like a great turnout.

When's this new "white out" foam available to buy?


----------



## robertbailey (Feb 11, 2010)

Shame i couldnt make this meet today i was really looking forward to it 
Robert


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, Paul no pics of the event? c'mon now mate we need to see some gloss-it action:buffer:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Gutted I didn't make this! Went to another meet that my mate had organised in Dundee, and it was his first one as the scottish rep/meet organiser, so kinda had to go with him, but ended up being a bit of a farse.

Wish I'de come to this! My car would have been the dirtyest one there!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> No Mate You actualy got more in them than You were suposed to I know cos I filled them ...............................................................:thumb::thumb:


Alright. Cheers for that. Just checked the dispenser bottles and it turns out they're 350ml as opposed to 250ml. I was giving it all the *******'s when I seen this in front of my halogens. Glad I asked though.

It's a decent compound, I'll give you that. Worked pretty well however couldn't get it to finish down that great - still left a hologram using a GlossIt Polishing Pad on Ford paint.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Alright. Cheers for that. Just checked the dispenser bottles and it turns out they're 350ml as opposed to 250ml. I was giving it all the *******'s when I seen this in front of my halogens. Glad I asked though.
> 
> It's a decent compound, I'll give you that. Worked pretty well however couldn't get it to finish down that great - still left a hologram using a GlossIt Polishing Pad on Ford paint.


Which gloss it foam pad, polisher and speed were you using?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Green pad, Silverline rotary, Bootlid, up to 3


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

RPM ?? I might lower the rpm and if that fails switch to the gloss-it blue finishing or red ultra finishing. The green might have to much cut.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

1800rpm I think, but would have to check and that means going out to the car and its snowing!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Alright. Cheers for that. Just checked the dispenser bottles and it turns out they're 350ml as opposed to 250ml. I was giving it all the *******'s when I seen this in front of my halogens. Glad I asked though.
> 
> It's a decent compound, I'll give you that. Worked pretty well however couldn't get it to finish down that great - still left a hologram using a GlossIt Polishing Pad on Ford paint.


I woulnt know Alan I only use Menzerna polishes Wouldnt use anything else .:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Was using Menz pads.. even the finishing one is rock hard! PO106FA is very good.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've decided after my purchases at the meet that i REALLY have too many products. Think I'll need to get shot of some.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

What you gonna get rid of spoony?


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

let me know what your getting rid of mate i might take stuff off you


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll have alook sometime soon, not sure what I've got these days lol


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

cool cool, im not far from you anyways can pick stuff up


----------

